# Amd X2 oder Intel Core Duo?



## Xo-mate (1. Juli 2007)

Ich bin dabei mir einen PC zusammen zu stellen und frage mich, ob ich lieber einen AMD-Prozessor nehmen soll oder doch ehr einen Intel?
Es soll halt ein Dual Core-Prozessor sein, aber welche Marke weiß ich nicht. Allgemein mag ich AMD lieber, aber mein Vater (PC-Experte) meinte, dass die Intels mehr Leistung geben. 
Meine Frage ist jetzt welcher ist wirklich besser, auch Preis/Leistungsmäßig gesehen.

Hier mal das, was ich mir bis jetzt so gedacht hab (über die Graka lässt sich reden, ja - vorschläge erwünscht - DX10 soll unterstützt werden und 200€ max):
(Wichtig ist mir bei dem ganzen, dass das MB GBit hat und SATA2, IDE und DDR2. Die Graka muss 2 Ausgänge (Videoausgang nicht einberechnet) haben - uns LEISE sollte die ganze Kombi sein. Insgesamt sollte der PC um die 1000€ kosten)

AMDAM2 Athlon64 X2 6000+(3,0G)2MB,Tray 
205€

MBAM2 Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe WiFi,nF590
153€

2x HDS2 500 GB,SATA2 Samsung HD501LJ,16MB (oder Seagate)
2x110€

2x DDR2 1024 MB PC533 Kingston
2x 49€

DVDRS Samsung S183L,18x,DL,LS,sw,bulk
47€

MA Microsoft Intelli Explorer Platinum
35€

NT be quiet! BQT E5-450W,Straight Power 
70€

Lüfter
~30€

GKNP 8600GT,XpertVision,256MB,2xDVI
130€

Gesamt: 988€


----------



## Xo-mate (1. Juli 2007)

hat denn keiner eine Ahnung oder Meinung?`
Ich hab mitlerweile noch rausgefunden, dass der X2 nur unwesentlich langsamer ist (~5%).

Aber sonst keiner eine Meinung oder Ahnung?


----------



## chmee (1. Juli 2007)

Dieses Thema wurde hier recht oft behandelt, und ich bin grundsätzlich auf der Seite
der kleineren, also AMD, aber leider hat mich die Power der Core2Duo-Prozessoren
überzeugt. Sorry, aber die aktuellen Intel-CPUs sind ein Hammer und schon ein
E4300 für 100EUR ist locker 50% schneller als ein X2-3600+EE (70EUR).

Als Mainboard für ein Intelsystem empfehle ich das Asus P5N-E SLI.
110Eur sind da absolut sauber investiert.

Lesen:
http://www.phreekz.de/Forum/viewtopic.php?t=24
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hardware/273007-pc-komponenten-kompatibilitaet.html

mfg chmee


----------



## fluessig (1. Juli 2007)

Naja, die Intel Prozessoren sind zwar echt der Hammer, aber wenn man natürlich gleich zum AMD X2 6000+ greift, dann schlucken da auch die Core2Duos dran, wie man den Charts http://hardware.thgweb.de/charts/prozessoren.html?modelx=33&model1=694&model2=433&chart=174 entnehmen kann. 

Bei Alternate bekommst du den X2 6000+ für 169 Euro boxed - der in etwa vergleichbare E6600 kostet dich hingegen 209 Euro. Das Mainboard ist sicher nicht schlecht, insbesondere die 2 LAN Anschlüsse sind immer wieder mal nett - kenn ich von meinem Board.

Das Netzteil hab ich auch in einer älteren Version und mit seinen 400W bringt es trotzdem genug Leistung für eine Grafikkarte mit 2 Stromanschlüssen, einen nicht gerade sparsamen Athlon XP 3000+ und 3 Festplatten, sowie 3 Gehäuselüftern. Ich glaube, dass es ausreichend dimensioniert ist. Mehr wäre natürlich sicherlich nicht verkehrt, vielleicht wird die nächste Grafikkartengeneration noch stromgieriger.

Wenn du später vielleicht mal übertakten willst, solltest du dir überlegen RAM für einen höheren Takt zu besorgen.


----------



## Xo-mate (1. Juli 2007)

die charts auf thg sind echt gut! Danke dafür!

Bei der Graka frage ich meinen Fachhändler mal, was so gut ist.
In nem Monat werde ich mir den dann zulegen


----------



## ts230 (15. Juli 2007)

Intel CPUs sind gut zum übertakten,und sind billig.Hir ein link zu den INTEL CPUs:http://www.reichelt.de/?SID=27520zgawQARsAACEgh9o15909bdce5e48a35cbfb04c0cd985e88;ACTION=2;LA=2;GROUPID=642
 und die AMD CPUs:http://www.reichelt.de/?SID=27520zg...a35cbfb04c0cd985e88;ACTION=2;LA=2;GROUPID=641


----------



## SLYENTFOX11 (19. Juli 2007)

Sry,dass ich hier einfach so reinplatz, aber ich hab kein passendes Thema gefunden und zwar hab ich volgendes Problem:
Mein Pc zeig mir schon seit geraumer zeit folgende Fehlermeldung an:
Win16-Teilsystem

X#=00C7IP=00002F73.NTVDM-CPU:Ausnahmefehler. Klicken Sie auf "Schließen", um die Anwendung zu beenden.

darunter steht dann noch schließen oder ignorieren. Wenn ich auf schließen geh schließt sich das Fenster, wenn ich auf ignorieren klicke kommt es sofort wieder. Als ich das Vdo-tool installiert hatte, dass bei meiner Grafikkarte bei den Treibern dabei war, stand noch irgendeine Sache mit C/Programme/VDOTool usw. drann. Dieses Tool habe ich dann deinstalliert und siehe die Fehlermeldung kommt nicht mehr bei jedem Systemstart, aber immer noch bei dem Versuch meine Druckertreiber zu installieren.

Das Problem ist folgendes: Immer wenn ich versuche meine Druckertreiber ( Epson Stylus C84 Photo Edition ) aufzuspielen, dann kommt diese Meldung, die sich nicht beheben lässt. Ich habe bereits versucht die Bios-Einstellungen auf den Lieferzustand meines Pcs zurückzusetzen, doch dies half nichts. Ich habe einen Acer Aspire T310 mit ( dazugekaufter ) GeForce 7600gt,1024mb ram, Pentium 47 2,8 ghz Prozessor, 1Brenner,1Dvd Laufwerk und einem Standart-Netzteil. Wegen dieser Meldung kann ich wie besagt meinen Drucker nicht nutzen. Hinzu kommt, dass schon seit ich den Pc habe immer wieder die Meldung kommt: System 32 /Config usw. ist beschädigt. Danach lässt sich nur das Windows neu auspielen. In diese Datei schreibt Windows ( habe ich nachgefragt ) die Registry hinein. Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand auch da helfen könnte. Wichtiger ist allerdings erstmal das mit dem Drucker.

Danke jetzt schon mal.


----------



## chmee (19. Juli 2007)

Du hättest einfach einen neuen Thread öffnen können, das passt mal absolut gar nicht zum Thread-Thema. Sorry, werde erst antworten, wenn das per Mod oder Ähnlich passiert ist.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. Juli 2007)

Die Core 2 Duos machen aber weniger Temperatur als jeder X2 und verbrauchen dabei auch weniger Strom und nutzen diesen effektiver...

Und die Aussagekraft dieser Charts ist insofern anzuzweifeln, da die wirkliche Stärke des X2 bzw. des Core 2 Duo nämlich die 2-Kern-Nutzung mit einer Anwendung nicht der Fall ist. Denn da schneidet der Core 2 Duo nochmal besser ab als AMD. Mehr Takt und mehr L2 Cache = mehr Leistung.


----------



## berndf78 (22. Juli 2007)

Hi Leute!

Also um 1000€ würde meine Einkaufsliste so aussehen:

CPU:          Intel E4400 C2D   ca. 105,-
Kühler:       Noctua NH-U12F   ca.  50,-
Mainboard: Gigabyte P35-DS4 ca.150,-
Speicher:   z.B. G.Skill 2GB    ca.  90,-
Gehäuse:   z.B. Enermax Chakra    70,-
Netzteil:     z.B. Enermax Liberty500 85,-
Grafikkarte:z.B. Nvidia 8800GTS   ca.350,-

und dann bleiben noch immer 100 Euronen über für Festplatten und/oder Laufwerke.

Performance mäßig absolut top, da der C2D super zum Übertakten geht, wenn es benötigt wird, und dabei auch nicht wirklich heiß wird.

Im Gegensatz zu den AMD X2 werden die Intels nicht so heiß und sind wesentlich besser zum Übertakten, und in den meisten Benchmarks im vergleich zu gleichteuren AMDs besser.

So denn

mfg

Bernd


----------

